# Monsanto Acquisition



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Monsanto spends $930 million.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/monsanto_to_buy_climate_corp_for_930_million_to_add_big_data_BLMG/


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

If they keep buying companies the farmers theme song might be "Sixteen Tons"? "I owe my soul to the company store."


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FCF said:


> If they keep buying companies the farmers theme song might be "Sixteen Tons"? "I owe my soul to the company store."


Lol.... that's funny but true....that's what they'll be pushing for....16tpa, and the farmer will be the puppet


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I first seen the post in recent topics and read it as such as somebody bought Monsanto.

Thought maybe Beelzebub Holding's LLC or Gozer the Gozarian and Associates might have bought em up as Monsanto would add a unique talent spectrum.


----------

